# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Cili eshte kuptimi i fjales "lali" ne shqip?

## presariopresari

Cili eshte kuptimi i fjales "lali" ne shqip dhe ne cfare rastesh perdoret? Gjithasthu cili eshte ekuivalenti i fjales ne anglisht? Faleminderit paraprakisht.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ekuivalenti ne anglisht eshte BABE ( bejb).

----------


## Brari

Lali - vella

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Cili eshte kuptimi i fjales "lali" ne shqip dhe ne cfare rastesh perdoret? Gjithasthu cili eshte ekuivalenti i fjales ne anglisht? Faleminderit paraprakisht.


Lala - eshte titull nga perandoria osmane, dhe e kane mbajte mesuesit qe i kane edukuar femijet e sulltanit. Per femijen e sulltanit LALA ka qene faktikisht personi me i afert i aparatures shtetnore dhe ka gezuar respekt te jashtzakonshem sidomos nga vet femijet e mbretit, ka patur autoritet te larte. 

Ne truallsoren tone titujt peranodrak si "aga", "abi" (shkurtese per aga-beg), ose edhe "lala" (per vellaun e madh) jane perdorur ne shenje respekti ndaj personeve qe i kane mbajtur keto tituj. Aga per shembull ne truallsoren ne iliride eshte akoma nofke per "baben", "agababa" per plakun e shtepise, abi ose lala per vellaun me te madh. 

Edhe kunatat ndermjet jane thirur me tituj respektues, ose kunata kunatin e ka thire poashtu me nofke, asnjehere jo me emer personal....me e thire ne emer personal nje familjare ne kulturen islame eshte e papelqyeshme !!

Si ne kohet e lashta, si edhe sot, keto nofka kane karakter lakmues, perkedheles, respektues......

me nderime

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Lali do te thote vellai, si me perkedheli nga Shqiperia e Mesme.
Por preardhjen e ka nga Myzeqeja... - kujto "lalet"
Pra iu drejtoheshin njeri tjetrit me "vella", jo per aresye gjaku por per te treguar se ishin "patriote" midis tyre.
Ndaj kur u shperngulen nje numer i madh familjesh pertej lumit shkumbin, nder te tjera sollen edhe fjalen "lali", 
si perdoret edhe "tata"... qe ka dy kuptime, "baba" por edhe "moter-ze", e nuk ka preardhje nga anadolli. Eshte puro shqip. 
Ndofta trasformimi me perkedheli e fjales "vellaçko", ku perpastaj te behet "laçko", e pas shtegetimit te kesaj fjale nga dialekti 
tosk ne ate geg, behet me kohen, "lali", pra vella!
Pershendetje

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kur u pergjigja ne kete teme kisha parasysh kete kengen,por nuk e dija ,qe qenkan vella e moter. Kujtova se ishin te dashur. Faleminderit per spjegimin. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t4-Xz_Lt2p4

Jane degjeneruar shqiptaret fare. Ia luajne belin vellait. Pupupuuuu.....tmerr!!!

----------


## hot_prinz

> Kur u pergjigja ne kete teme kisha parasysh kete kengen,por nuk e dija ,qe qenkan vella e moter. Kujtova se ishin te dashur. Faleminderit per spjegimin. 
> 
> Jane degjeneruar shqiptaret fare. Ia luajne belin vellait. Pupupuuuu.....tmerr!!!


C'koincidence edhe una, isha duke e mendu kete gjojen.  :Mos:

----------


## Norça.li

*
Tykalalixhan....  :ngerdheshje: 
Fjalori po e thot keshtu:
1.Lal/ë,-a... Emer i lashte i banoreve te Myzeqese; emer, me te cilin e thirrnin me perbuzje fshatarin e Myzeqese.

2. ... emer (sipas krahinave). Babai ne moshe te re kundrejt femijeve te vet; vellai i madh kundrejt vellezerve me te vegjel ose motrave me te vogla; kunati ose kunati i madh kundrejt kunatave; xhaxhai kundrejt niperve ose mbesave. 2. Perdoret perpara emrit te nje njeriu shume te afert oder kur therresim me nderim e me dashuri dike. _Lalë Gjoni. Hajde or lalë_.


*

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Kur u pergjigja ne kete teme kisha parasysh kete kengen,por nuk e dija ,qe qenkan vella e moter. Kujtova se ishin te dashur. Faleminderit per spjegimin. 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t4-Xz_Lt2p4
> 
> Jane degjeneruar shqiptaret fare. Ia luajne belin vellait. Pupupuuuu.....tmerr!!!


Ne kontekste dashurie figuron si metafer, ku LALA per vajzen simbolizon figure te pjekur, mbrojtese (apo nuk e enderroni ju vajzat nje burre qe mund me duar te zbatheta edhe arushen ta myt ???).....ekuivalenti i LALES ne kete kontekst eshte DADA.....perndryshe DADA thiret motra e madhe....

Jane motive shume te perdorura ne folklorin tone.

----------


## Nuh Musa

....ja edhe nje me motivin e DADES.....per habi interpretueset nuk qenkan bile edhe shqiptare....

----------


## Nuh Musa

> C'koincidence edhe una, isha duke e mendu kete gjojen.


Ti princo te kemi nga shipnia ???

----------


## Nuh Musa

Motivi i DADES ne kontekst dashurie

----------


## Tiranet

Lale e ka preardhjen e ka nga Myzeqeja, dmth vella, ndersa lali e ka prejardhjen nga gabelshja ....ere lali te kam xhan te kam shpirt.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Ti princo te kemi nga shipnia ???



Lali Nuh,

per nga gjenet, una jam ster-ster-ster nip i Mic Sokolit, 
qe ju del topave perpara dhe nuk i jepi as 5 pare.
Pastaj te shperngulura ne bjeshket e nemuna,
ku arinjte dhe arushat vallezonje tango,
lind dhe rrite n'rrafshin e dukagjinit,
nganjehere me buke me murmullade ne dore,
e nashi po e kalojme kohen e shtrenjte dhe te lire n'allamon.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

lali e quanin babain tim niperit e mbesat pasi nuk ja shqiptonin dot emrin e "veshtire" per ta...

----------


## Brari

nuh mus thx per shpjegimin e sakte. korazon, ste kam pa ne fejzobuqo Kini problemos me korentin Andej?

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Lali do te thote vellai, si me perkedheli nga Shqiperia e Mesme.
> Por preardhjen e ka nga Myzeqeja... - kujto "lalet"
> Pra iu drejtoheshin njeri tjetrit me "vella", jo per aresye gjaku por per te treguar se ishin "patriote" midis tyre.
> Ndaj kur u shperngulen nje numer i madh familjesh pertej lumit shkumbin, nder te tjera sollen edhe fjalen "lali", 
> si perdoret edhe "tata"... qe ka dy kuptime, "baba" por edhe "moter-ze", e nuk ka preardhje nga anadolli. Eshte puro shqip. 
> Ndofta trasformimi me perkedheli e fjales "vellaçko", ku perpastaj te behet "laçko", e pas shtegetimit te kesaj fjale nga dialekti 
> tosk ne ate geg, behet me kohen, "lali", pra vella!
> Pershendetje


Tung niko, 

Vet fakti se fjala eshte e kufizuar ne nje rajon dhe figuron poashtu edhe si mbiemer familjare nuk te len interpretim tjeter perpos prejadhjes nga administrata osmane. Nese ne shqiperi mund te kufizohet ne nje rajon (myzeqe), atehere ne ate familje, fis apo mehalle qe e mban nofken LALA ka patur thjeshte nje te aferm qe ka qene ne fakt edhe LALA, pra, mesues i femijeve mbreterore. Ne e dijm se shqiptaret ne perandorine osmane mbiproporcionalisht kane qene prezent ne postet me te larta administrative.

Dhe kjo eshte me se e sakte kur edhe sot si mbiemra familjesh figurojn tituj administratit si Aga (Agai, Agaj, Agallari), Beg (Begaj, Begu), Spahi (Spahiu), Bajraktar (Bajraktari) etj.....

Sidoqofte, PURO shqip poashtu nuk mund te jete, ngase jashta kuptimit qe e sqarova mbetet vetem prejadhja nga gjuha femijore (si baba, nana, tata, dada etj....), dhe kjo gjuhe eshte univerzale. 

Puro shqip eshte thirja "bac/a/i, ose puç/a/i" qe perdoren ne kosove, shqip. veriore, iliride (ne zonat gege) -> larte, permbi -> per vellaun e madh....shih moton e pamvaresise se kosoves "bac u kry"....ku Adem Jashari nga shqiptaret shihet ne rolin e vellaut te madh, te cilin ne e kemi ndjek.

Ne truallsoren e pollogut ne shumicen e rasteve vellau i madh thiret "puço/a/i"......

Dhe, nese eshte fjale e huazuar, atehere ne plot raste (me teper se gjysma) orientalizmat jane me prejadhja nga kulturat mijavjecare persiane dhe arabe, te cilat edhe ne osmanishten nuk jane gje tjeter vetemese huazime (dihet se selxhuket, paradhesit e osmanlijve,kane qene ne kontakt te perhershem me persianet dhe arabet si kojshi te drejtperdrejte me sferat e tyre ndikuese). Shih fjalorin e tahir dizdarit mbi orientalizmat ne gjuhen shqipe.

me nderime

----------


## Brari

ku gjindet o Nuh ky fjalori i Tahir Dizdarit?

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Tung niko, 
> 
> Vet fakti se fjala eshte e kufizuar ne nje rajon dhe figuron poashtu edhe si mbiemer familjare nuk te len interpretim tjeter perpos prejadhjes nga administrata osmane. Nese ne shqiperi mund te kufizohet ne nje rajon (myzeqe), atehere ne ate familje, fis apo mehalle qe e mban nofken LALA ka patur thjeshte nje te aferm qe ka qene ne fakt edhe LALA, pra, mesues i femijeve mbreterore. Ne e dijm se shqiptaret ne perandorine osmane mbiproporcionalisht kane qene prezent ne postet me te larta administrative.
> 
> Dhe kjo eshte me se e sakte kur edhe sot si mbiemra familjesh figurojn tituj administratit si Aga (Agai, Agaj, Agallari), Beg (Begaj, Begu), Spahi (Spahiu), Bajraktar (Bajraktari) etj.....
> 
> Sidoqofte, PURO shqip poashtu nuk mund te jete, ngase jashta kuptimit qe e sqarova mbetet vetem prejadhja nga gjuha femijore (si baba, nana, tata, dada etj....), dhe kjo gjuhe eshte univerzale. 
> 
> Puro shqip eshte thirja "bac/a/i, ose puç/a/i" qe perdoren ne kosove, shqip. veriore, iliride (ne zonat gege) -> larte, permbi -> per vellaun e madh....shih moton e pamvaresise se kosoves "bac u kry"....ku Adem Jashari nga shqiptaret shihet ne rolin e vellaut te madh, te cilin ne e kemi ndjek.
> ...


O Nuhe, sa qejf ke te zgjasesh nje debat per pes para!
Lali, do te thote "vella"-çko , si me perkedheli..., ta thone gjithe shqiptaret e Shqiperise se Mesme. :buzeqeshje: 
Ti do te arsyetosh ne mbiemrat si agai o beu..., hem, po te tille i ke edhe ne Greqi!
Ndaj nuk ka se si te kete lidhje fjala qe kete rast po shqyrtohet... ( lali = vella )..., nuk e di pse hidhesh nga njera deg ne tjetren.
Ti dole si kodra mas bregut, pra flit per lali-n ose vellain.... :buzeqeshje: 
Perseris sa kam shkrojtur me lart;
Lali do te thote vellai, si me perkedheli nga Shqiperia e Mesme.
Por preardhjen e ka nga Myzeqeja... - kujto "lalet"
Pra iu drejtoheshin njeri tjetrit me "vella", jo per aresye gjaku por per te treguar se ishin "patriote" midis tyre.
Ndaj kur u shperngulen nje numer i madh familjesh pertej lumit shkumbin, nder te tjera sollen edhe fjalen "lali", 
si perdoret edhe "tata"... qe ka dy kuptime, "baba" por edhe "moter-ze", e nuk ka preardhje nga anadolli. Eshte puro shqip. 
Ndofta trasformimi me perkedheli e fjales "vellaçko", ku perpastaj te behet "laçko", e pas shtegetimit te kesaj fjale nga dialekti 
tosk ne ate geg, behet me kohen, "lali", pra vella!
Pershendetje

----------


## Nuh Musa

> ku gjindet o Nuh ky fjalori i Tahir Dizdarit?


Mirdita Braro

Shancin me te mire per me  e gjet e ke tek ndonje xhami. Zakonisht xhamiat mbajne edhe korrespondence me shtepite botuese ose shitoret ne vendlindje, dhe ndoshta mund te ta sigurojne. Pra, nese ke nje xhami ne afersi, shko pyet. 

Fajlori eshte i botuar nga shtypeshkronja "mileniumi i ri", tirane, tel. +(3554) 255523, mileniumi_iri@hotmail.com, sa jane aktual numri ose e mail nuk e di !!!
http://mileniumiri.de/


Perndryshe eshte i sponzoruar nga "instituti shqiptar i mendimit dhe i qyteterimit islam", poashtu me seli ne tirane, +(3554)234089, aiitc@albaniaonline.net ose contact@aiitc.org


Titulli i sakte eshte:

*Tahir Dizdari

Fjalor i orientalizmave ne gjuhen shqipe* 
(nuk ka isbn nummer !)


I ka diku 1000 e ca faqe, 4500 fjale, dhe eshte i shkruar ne forme enciklopedike, pra, me sqarime dhe shembuj krahasues nga fjalore te tjere si dhe me shembuj nga perditshmeria shqiptare (ku dhe ne cfare rrethanash jane perdore fjalet). 

Nje unikum sa i perket tokat qe kane qene ne pushtetin osman, dhe per kete sipas shenimeve ne kopertine, Dizdarit jane dhene merita te larta. Behet fjale per nje pune qe autorit i ka kushtuar diku 30 vite. 

Shpresoj se te ndihmova,


Tung

----------

